# Any advice for my first true snow chasen season



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Hello im from southwest louisana and im looking for some advice on snows. I have hunted them before but this upcoming seàson will be my first ever really chasing them. Im working up a 500 hundred decoys sillsock spread and ghilli blinds and electronic calls for our two part concervation season. I dont have many places to hunt so getting on the X is a hard thing to do but the spots i have always has daily traffic. So im looking for any advice i can get to give me a jump start. I did ok last season only got to chase them for the last tolwo weeks of season and managed to kill around
two hundred.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Two hundred in 2 weeks...I don't think you need much advice. Sounds like your traffic fields are pretty productive. Keep adding decoys if you feel it will benefit you.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Save your money snow goosin ain't cheap


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Yea its a good set of feilds. That was for the end of our conservation season. Hope i have as much luck during our reagular fall hunting season. And money is not a problem i work in the oilfeild. The decoys i have now are new sillosocks i bought over the last two months and some i converted from the windsocks i had last year. Anouther question i have is i shot a browning belgium a-5 mag duck has a 32in barrel on it full choke. I shot winchester and kent silver steel 3in number 2s and can knockem dead at sixty yards if i want to 
Does anyone shot this combo of gun and shells how is it working out for you.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

the professor said:


> Two hundred in 2 weeks...I don't think you need much advice. Sounds like your traffic fields are pretty productive. Keep adding decoys if you feel it will benefit you.


X2


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like you're doing pretty well right now. Where you are down there in Louisiana, you've got pretty much virgin birds that haven't been hunted all that hard seeing as how most of the guys up North only hunt ducks in the fall. If I were you, I would look into a vortex. Check Craigs List for Kansas, Nebraska, Dakotas. There will be some coming up for sale. 500 decoys with a vortex is enough.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Im 30 minutes south east of lake chareles louisana. I have close too 300 hundred decoys now will have 500 by the time season starts in november. I want a vortex but will be waiting on getting one want to see how well 
birds will work to 500 sillosocks becore i get a flyer machine. As for as flyers go i dont have any at the moment. Trying to make up my mind what kind to get. I had two deadly flappers last year and just like deadlys windsocks over priced, and over weight. Hated them by the time the season was over might go with sillosocks flappers but not sure yet, Any thought on sillosocks flappers


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Get off the forums an hunt...these are only for reading material at the end of the season


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

No really would have never thought of that man am i glad to have you on here to guide me. Read the location and date before you post a smart butt reply. Louisana its may our season ended in march. Maybe thats why i posted it cause i want some off season reading and tips genious. :sniper:


----------



## Midwestduckhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

SDMAN said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > Two hundred in 2 weeks...I don't think you need much advice. Sounds like your traffic fields are pretty productive. Keep adding decoys if you feel it will benefit you.
> ...


X3


----------

